# Networking tips needed



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, I've got my shiny new 922 installed, and now I feel the itch to upgrade my home networking.
I've got Roadrunner Turbo (15.0 Mbps) broadband.
DLink Wireless-G Router
Netgear Homeplug 85Mbps adapters

The Internet Connection is in the home office. My PC is plugged directly into the router, along with a Netgear Homeplug adapter.
Our master Bedroom has another Netgear adapter, with connections for our 722K, and Panasonic blu-Ray player.
There's another Netgear adapter in our Theater room,with connections for the Xbox360 and PS3. The 722K was plugged in here at one point, but the 922 is using it's own Homeplug (Power cord plugged directly into the wall outlet).
The third Netgear adapter is in my Son's room for his PC, Xbox360, and Dish 622.

I'm wondering if replacing the Dlink wireless-G router with a new Wireless-N model will be benificial.
not sure if I need one that's backward compatible or not. (I haven't looked at routers in a while).
Beyond that, I don't know what else I could change.
apparently dishnetwork receivers aren't compatible with the 200 Mbps homelink adapters.
I see roadrummer has "wideband" and "Extreme" services available soon, but no idea on pricing.

I'd also appreciate any advice on affordable Wireless-N routers. I know Dish had some they recommended for use with the 922, but can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## daimhin (Sep 30, 2008)

The N routers will talk to G devices, but when they do they slow the entire network down to the G speed from what I understand. What I decided to do was to go with a dual radio router that actually runs 2 networks. One is dedicated to my N devices, the other for my G devices.

But the real question is, do you have anything that will use the N connection? The PS3 has a G connection, and the XBox360 has just recently released an adapter for N so if yours is older it will be a G connection as well.

When I did my upgrade I got the Linksys WRT610N. I have used Linksys routers for years and loved them... however this model was nothing but headaches. It kept rebooting itself whenever I would do large data transfers (ie when my laptop went to do a backup to the home server). I ended up changing to an Apple Airport Extreme back in January and things have been MUCH better.

Eric


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

The new airport extreme's have dual band support, it, it broadcast both a G and N band simultaneously.

Glor


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

The netgear WNDR3700 is the best fastest router ive ever used. I have 35MBPS down and 7MBPS up on my comcast internet. I get the full amout wirelessly and sometimes even faster wired. Its a gigabit router and easy to setup and use. I would 100% not get anything but this router.


----------



## frodob9 (Sep 5, 2008)

If I am reading your post correctly, you aren't using wireless connetions for anything. You are using Homeplug for everything except the PC that is direct connected to the router. Changing from a G router to a N router would only change the speed of the wireless connection, so it would have no benefit to your network.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what the question is. Connected to my cable modem downstairs is an old Linksys BEFSR41 connected with a regular network cable on one of its LAN ports to LAN port on a Linksys WRT54G in my upstairs home theater. Downstairs I have two computers plugged into the BEFSR41 and upstairs I have my 722, 612, and Slingbox plugged into the WRT54G.

Within our home the Slingbox signal is great on the two computers and on our two wireless notebooks (usually located downstairs around the house or outside on one of the decks).

It isn't absolutely necessary, but it seems like having a 922 or a Slingbox plugged directly into a router is the cleanest way to go. I guess people just don't like more wires, but....


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

When available, I want to add the dish Wifi Monitor and/or Multi-room Extender.
We also have two iPhones that connect via wifi on occasion, but thet's beside the point.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

saberfly said:


> The netgear WNDR3700 is the best fastest router ive ever used. I have 35MBPS down and 7MBPS up on my comcast internet. I get the full amout wirelessly and sometimes even faster wired. Its a gigabit router and easy to setup and use. I would 100% not get anything but this router.


+1


----------

